# 2015 HD



## rebelman (Jul 18, 2010)

Why is Dish Network the only tv provider who does not carry Tvland in HD? They are continually adding newly produced
tv series in HD. Who want's to watch them in crappy SD???


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

rebelman said:


> Why is Dish Network the only tv provider who does not carry Tvland in HD? They are continually adding newly produced
> tv series in HD. Who want's to watch them in crappy SD???


If I'm correct&#8230;you can add Comcast as not carrying TV Land HD. In the Michigan Comcast system, TV Land is not carried in HD.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

there are a couple more that I would like to see in HD

Outdoor Channel
Fox Movie
Smithsonian


----------



## rebelman (Jul 18, 2010)

Why isn't anyone posting to this topic anymore? 2015 HD
Has everyone given up on Dish ever adding anymore Hd channels???


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Why isn't anyone posting to this topic anymore? 2015 HD
> Has everyone given up on Dish ever adding anymore Hd channels???


All the regular posters know DISH will add a channel when they are ready. Posting requests just wastes forum space it won't hasten DISH's actions


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There's not a whole lot of HD that Dish doesn't have... we've reached that point where the HD they don't have is far less than what they do... and less to scream about them not having vs enjoying what they do.

They could add some premiums in HD that they don't carry... and go 24/7 with the RSNs... but outside of that, most anything else missing in HD from Dish is not highly demanded.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are plenty of channels to add ... but we do have a decent assortment.

I suppose the question to ask is "what channels do you watch in SD?"
That is the only time I notice what is left to upgrade to HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I very rarely watch SD. I'm not a snob, though, IF there was a show I wanted to watch and it was only available on an SD channel... then I'm there. But this is rarely the case. I had one night where I had to record something off an SD channel due to a weather issue on the HD channel... but that was a channel Dish carried in HD anyway.

I'm sure there is some content here and there I'm missing in HD that I could have if Dish had the feed in HD... but I have to search and think a lot more about that to see than a few years ago when there was a lot of HD not yet on Dish.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

rebelman said:


> Why isn't anyone posting to this topic anymore? 2015 HD
> Has everyone given up on Dish ever adding anymore Hd channels???


5 posts in 5 years and you ask why no one else is posting?


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

Smithsonian will return to Dish soon. It's part of an agreement with CBS they signed I miss that channel from when I had directv.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

dplantz said:


> Smithsonian will return to Dish soon. It's part of an agreement with CBS they signed I miss that channel from when I had directv.


I hope that you are correct.........but why is it taking so long.............wasn't the contract signed months ago?


----------



## mrsdrgn (Jan 20, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> There's not a whole lot of HD that Dish doesn't have... we've reached that point where the HD they don't have is far less than what they do... and less to scream about them not having vs enjoying what they do.
> 
> They could add some premiums in HD that they don't carry... and go 24/7 with the RSNs... but outside of that, most anything else missing in HD from Dish is not highly demanded.


Not a whole lot of HD to add? Really? Here is a list of the channels I'd like to see added in HD.

FOX DEPORTES HD
ESPN DEPORTES HD
ONE AMERICA NEWS HD
BBC WORLD NEWS HD
GOL TV HD


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

here is a list of hd channels i would like to come to dish what do you guys think of this list let me know what i would do is to request hd channels from this list thanks

ridetv,fidotv,chiller,pivot,american hereos channel,up,teennick,nicktoons,disneyxd,nickjr,disneyjunior,great american country,mtv2,qvc,evine,oxygen,pop,hsn,jewerlytv,bluehighwaytv,free speechtv,byutv,classic arts showcase,nbc universol,babytv,babyfirst,world fishing network,pursuit channel,outside tv,fxm,starz in black,starz cinema,encore channels,the movie channel,showtime beyond,showtime extreme,max latino,momax,hbo2w,nasatv,russiatv,liquidation channel,daystar,ewtn,tbn,insp.church channel,qvc plus,elrey network,fusion,fm,newsmax,blaze,cspan,cspan.

Thanks

Allen bluegras


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluegras said:


> here is a list of hd channels i would like to come to dish what do you guys think of this list let me know what i would do is to request hd channels from this list thanks
> 
> ridetv,fidotv,chiller,pivot,american hereos channel,up,teennick,nicktoons,disneyxd,nickjr,disneyjunior,great american country,mtv2,qvc,evine,oxygen,pop,hsn,jewerlytv,bluehighwaytv,free speechtv,byutv,classic arts showcase,nbc universol,babytv,babyfirst,world fishing network,pursuit channel,outside tv,fxm,starz in black,starz cinema,encore channels,the movie channel,showtime beyond,showtime extreme,max latino,momax,hbo2w,nasatv,russiatv,liquidation channel,daystar,ewtn,tbn,insp.church channel,qvc plus,elrey network,fusion,fm,newsmax,blaze,cspan,cspan.


Eliminate the channels that do not have a HD feed and you still have a long list. You are the only person I know who has asked for The Liquidation Channel in HD. (Do they even have a HD feed? Does anyone carry it in HD?)

One of your favorites (BlueHighways) can't even figure out their own identity ... it would be bad to add a HD feed of a channel that shows other content during nearly all of the day, relegating the namesake content to overnight hours and telling their remaining viewers to DVR content.

I am with you on the major channels ... everything in HD would be a good thing. But I would not list shopping channels beyond QVC and HSN, and focus on the "If I had to pick one channel to be upgraded to HD I would choose ..." type of channel instead of just listing everything else. DO you actually watch *ALL* of those channels?


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i agree with you on that the liquidation channel does have a hd feed yes i would watch all the channels in hd i wish dish would add more hd channels you know directv will be adding more hd channels what i heard that they will adding all the rest of the channels in hd,


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> and focus on the "If I had to pick one channel to be upgraded to HD I would choose ..." type of channel instead of just listing everything else. DO you actually watch *ALL* of those channels?


Yeah, the target audiences of those channels are vastly different:

If you have a baby, I highly doubt you or your baby even care if Baby First or Baby TV is in HD. A lot of the content on them are large and blocky shapes with solid colors that you would see in a childrens book where it doesn't even make a difference if it's HD or not.

Unless you have a preschooler, you probably don't care about Disney Junior or Nick Jr being in HD.

Unless you have a young teen, you probably don't care about Disney XD, Nicktoons or TeenNick being in HD. Disney XD does draw a slightly older audience for some of their Marvel and Star Wars cartoons. I would also give TeenNick a slightly older audience for their nighttime Splat block, but all of those shows are from the 80s and 90s and are not in HD.

Outside of hardcore news junkies who try to get stories from as many perspectives as possible, I highly doubt the same people who want Newsmax and The Blaze in HD want Fusion and Russia Today in HD.

Unless you understand Spanish or enjoy Spanish music, you probably don't care if NBC Universo or Max Latino are in HD. Max Latino is basically a Spanish language simulcast of Cinemax, outside of some alternate programming if there's no Spanish dub available. The main benefit of the channel is if you have a surround sound system since the Spanish audio will be Dolby Digital 5.1 instead of the mono or stereo audio you get on Cinemax's SAP feed.

Unless you frequently watch religious services on TV, you probably don't care if EWTN, TBN or Daystar are in HD.

Unless you are a home shopping junkie, you probably don't care if HSN, QVC, Evine, Liquidation or Jewlery Television are in HD. Heck, the main benefit of the shopping channels are seeing the products demonstrated live. If it wasn't for that, you would either be in the store looking at the product first hand on the shelf, or looking at a tiny image of the product on a site like Amazon or in a weekly circular.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No one is all of the above.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

I have said this in other another thread, but would love to see CSN Chicago in HD full-time. I am sure most people who watch their RSN would like to see their RSN's in HD.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

metoo i would like to see the part time go full time rsns go hd.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I find that I only watch 10-15 channels at all, the wife has her 10-15 channels that she watches.

I don't have time to add any more channels to my viewing pleasure, my evenings are already full watching what I have already recorded.

I don't want to pay for more channels that I would not watch even if it is HD.

Dish needs to improve quality over quantity and maybe offer some of these outlier channels as super low price premiums - maybe $0.50-$1.00 each per month.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

how about adding our RSN's 24/7 and in Hd this is a popular request for us sports folks.


----------

